# Holy Grail Plants



## jdbrock (Jul 11, 2008)

What do you all feel are the Holy Grail Plants of the hobby (Madagascar Lace, UG, etc)?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hemianthus reflexus
Rotala floribunda
Rondonanthus capillaceus
Eriocaulon spongiola
Pogostemon pumilus_


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

nice.

my current wish list

Glossostigma diandrum
any uncommon Rotala that isnt a macrandra var.
Centrolepsis banksii, and any Trithuria from AU / NZ
Vallisneria triptera
Ottelia Mesenterium (and some tips to propagate)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok you fancy guys... let's see some pxs of your wonderful plants. I don't recognize any of those names!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> Ok you fancy guys... let's see some pxs of your wonderful plants. I don't recognize any of those names!


What she said!


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

well, when I get my hands on them..

the Otellia had some discussion a while back. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ed-aquariums/48170-ottelia-mesenterium-2.html

hoping to find someone who has had success with long term care and propagation. There are a few sources, but not much care info?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

vallisneria triptera


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

The following are my holy grail native plants that I will be hunting for come spring. Some I have found before but didn't pay much attention to but now this native plant bug has bitten me. All of them are candidates for aquariums, but some will obviously not be suitable. Some I may already have in my emersed tank but just havent id'ed them yet. I am really looking forward to finding and photographing them in their native habitat. Any pointers are always appreciated.

Elatine minima
Isoetes echinospora
Myriophyllum tenellum
Ranunculus flabellaris
Ranunculus flammula
Proserpinaca palustris
Utricularia resupinata
Utricularia cornuta
Littorella uniflora
_Subularia_ aquatica


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Erio's. Love the look of these guys. Unfortunately the cost keeps me away.


----------

